# The Resilient ISTJ (Socionics)



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*By JZ [ISTp] * 

________________________________________ 
“People have to be given the freedom to show the heart they possess. I think it’s a leader’s responsibility to provide that type of freedom. And I believe it can be done through relationships and family. Because if a team is a real family, it’s members want to show you their hearts.” ~ Mike Krzyzewski 
________________________________________ 


Most ISTjs are quickly perceived as quite, thoughtful and steady when viewed from a distance. They are the “inspectors” in society. Their thought process seems to be slow, through, and meticulous. This is because they do not trust their ability to juggle many things at once, but prefer deep, sequential evaluations. They love clarity and consistency, and often shun unexpected changes or disorganization. They sometimes like to show a dominant appearance; chest out, back stiff, and preferring to look at an angle down on people. They are steady and controlled with their movements. When ISTjs smile, it is usually a small, confident smile, yet not big enough to show off their teeth. 

ISTjs attempt to control themselves and their emotions most of the time. They value being patient, considerate, and objective while dealing with people. This can change, however, when you test their patience too long. They can sometimes be susceptible to sudden changes in attitude, and become overly aggressive. When this happens, they raise their voice, criticizing what they consider to be the “wrongs” done, gesticulating wildly. ISTjs are stalwarts who love power and control, and they like their presence to be known. They can get very upset when they feel like people aren’t paying attention to them while they are speaking. 

ISTjs pay a lot of attention to details while working. They don’t always view everything at the same time, but they try and uncover every stone. They take a clear, narrow view at one particular fact, then dig through, meticulously and analytically, to slowly reveal and see the whole picture; not vaguely and intuitively, but clearly and confidently. In this respect, they value a certain quality much higher than a lot of quantity. The work that ISTjs do they do with effort and dedication. Everything, including their free time, must have a purpose to an ISTj. They are willful, and are usually good at getting the work done that is required. 

An ISTj will usually have a high respect for authority and rules, and expects that everyone follow societal norms. A person high up in the order is considered a superior, and they attempt to show respect for them even if they truly believe that their “superior” is under qualified. ISTjs are generally independent, proud workers. They enjoy it when people show responsibility and morality in their actions. They attempt to be non-judgmental and tactful with people, but sometimes this is hard for them to maintain. 

ISTjs like to keep people and their surroundings regimented and are demanding of people around them. They’d prefer to keep things in their perfect place, not changing unnecessarily. They can be become uneasy around too much change, and prefer things to be planned out. Once they find the “right” way to do something, they generally keep and obeyed by it. They are not spontaneous, but pensive and cautious, wanting time for correct and honest evaluations. 

ISTjs generally prefer to the outdoors and experiencing things for themselves. They may not care much about learning from books, although they will tolerate it to a point. Some ISTjs enjoy nature. They analyze and observe sport with the same attention they put into everything else. They are empirical, and will only believe what they can see and experience for themselves. They may not respect your intelligence if you make too many mistakes and don’t show the carefulness that they do. 

If you are considered special to the ISTj, they will be loyal, responsible, and compassionate. They can sometimes be overly serious, although they respect courage and commitment. If you can fit into the ISTjs idea of rules and structure, then they will try their best to keep a stable, meaningful relationship with you. 


ISTj by Function 
Ti: The first function of the ISTj is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. With this function, it is possible to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of thought, concepts, and ideas in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. Probably the most powerful aspect of Ti is an active ability to remain focused on tenacious analytical or logical task of a specific theme and the ability to break down, refine, and index it into sub classified fields for ready access, assessment, consideration with direction back to the main point or original theme if needed; other important features of this function include the ability to express ideas in the most concise and logical manner that could be implemented to appeal to the logical processes of others. Being an introverted function, Ti has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between an objective mental world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

Te: The seventh function of the this type is Te. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ISTj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current thought, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ISTj, Te truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old thought is and there remains something to be cherished, traditional systematic logic stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of personal logic will never interest an ISTj! 

Se: The second function of the ISTj is Se, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple physical sensations from the eyes, ears, nose, taste and touch in order to register into a readily available databank their entirety and the various conscious considerations concerning them. With Se, one can collect and maintain a massive amount of indexed facts, figures, statistics, and other bits and chunks of data involved with varying experiences in order to derive a global picture of the whole of different varying physical sensation as they stand in the concrete physical world. However, Se also maintains an active neutral stance on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one-experience conflicts with any of the other indexed experiences, it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Being an extroverted function, Se cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

Si: The eigth function of the this type is Si. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ISTj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of time, patterns, and the gauging of past experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ISTj, Si truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new experiences emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to experiences long gone will never interest an ISTj! 

Fi: The third function of the ISTj is Fi, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Since the ISTj type thrives in a world of logical and non-ethical and objective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of emotions, feelings, and moods in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include a disability to understand ones own emotional state as it applies to self and others, difficulty understanding the emotional intentions of other, an inability to comprehend the amount of emotion needed to establish long lasting relationships, loosing interest in associating with people who are either too attentive or non-attentive, not knowing the right thing to say to people to avoid hurting them, accidentally insulting or offending people and not understanding why, and general lack of values or ethics. 

Fe: The fifth function of the ISTj is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Fi function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include a tendency towards sudden outburst that seem negitive and depreciatory to others, prone to thinking negitivly about the way others feel about him or her, concluding that others do not favor him or her without any reason to do so, tendency towards 'poor me' attitudes that just come out of the blue, disliking people without objectivity to do so or atleast giving that impression to others, friendly and tactful one day only to be tactless and unfriendly the next. 

Ne: The fourth function of the ISTj Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ISTj type thrives in a world of concrete and non-abstract structures, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple perspectives, concepts, ideas, and beliefs for purposes of consideration. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an tendency to misjudge the true potential in people, stubborn misguided stereotypes, sudden jumping to biased conclusions without rhyme, thought, reason, or explanation, misunderstanding and forming unnecessarily negative views towards the beliefs and intentions of others, inability to consider new methods and ways of doing things, lack of originality, and an impatience with disadvantage. 

Ni: The sixth function of the ISTj is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ne function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include distorting concepts or beliefs throughout time to the point of unreality, forming pessimistic views of the future that are not in tune with reality, developing a distorted view of the past that changes as time passes, developing worse case senerios in ways that seem childish or imaginary, and attempts to manipulate noticable trends into predictable directions. 
________________________________________ 
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ISTj may become confused or undecided between. 


ENTj - An ISTj may find him or her self activelly undecided between the ENTj type and his or her native ISTj type. Because the sixth function of the ISTj is Ni, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Se) for that function. When this occurs, an ISTj may have problems deciding between those sensory and intuitive functions. In even more complex situations, an ISTj may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Si, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the ENTj. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Ti or Te. If you use Ti more than you use Te, you are an ISTj. If you use Te more than you use Ti, you could really be an ENTj. 

INTp - An ISTj may confuse him or her self for a INTp for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an ENTj. If you use Ti more than you use Te, you are probably an ISTj. If you use Te more than you use Ti, you could really be an INTp. 

INTj - An ISTj usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ISTj when he or she has decided upon being an introvert, determined self as a judging type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ISTj confusing his or her self for an ENTj the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Ni or Ne. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you are probably an ISTj. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you could really be an INTj. 

ESTj - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ESTj in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Ti and Se, your actual socionics type is either an ISTj if you choose to stay a judging type or ESTp if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's perceiving type. On the otherhand, if the above ISTj description does not relate to you and you functionally express Te and Si, ESTj is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.

Source: Ïñèõîëîãèÿ è ñîöèîíèêà :: Ïðîñìîòð òåìû - ISTj


----------

